# Isco: Milan pronto a chiudere a gennaio 2021.



## admin (10 Dicembre 2020)

Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.



Si vabe, esco nudo sotto la neve.


----------



## earl22 (10 Dicembre 2020)

non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.


Guadagna tanto, francamente andare su Szoboszlai, Reyna o Cherki mi pare più fattibile.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Andrò controcorrente, ma isco come eriksen per quanto siano fortissimi e top nel loro ruolo nel nostro milan come sostituti di calhanoglu non mi farebbero impazzire per il semplice motivo che sono trq fissi in quella zona di campo, calha invece è più mobile ed aiuta molto in fase difensiva.. preferirei in questo senso szoboszlai


----------



## cris (10 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si vabe, esco nudo sotto la neve.



Siamo in due  ma no nello stesso posto per evitare ambiguità


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.



Questi sono gemelli di Tuttosport


----------



## Hellscream (10 Dicembre 2020)

earl22 ha scritto:


> non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo



.


----------



## kipstar (10 Dicembre 2020)

non ci credo


----------



## Lambro (10 Dicembre 2020)

Isco prende 7.5 netti al momento, non so se ci sarebbero le condizioni fiscali per poterlo portare sui 5.
A questo punto Calhanoglu sarebbe venduto.
Don Balon dovrebbe essere piuttosto ferrato sull'argomento ,dite che è l'ennesima bufala?


----------



## Djici (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.



Il Real quest'anno non l'ho visto a parte la loro vittoria contro l'Inter.
Quindi io un opinione su quello che sto per scrivere non è l'ho, riporto soltanto quanto scritto da un utente che diceva che Isco non faceva vita da professionista e aveva ingrassato parecchio...
Se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa...


----------



## Baba (10 Dicembre 2020)

Ma davvero si preferisce un giovane che gioca nel campionato austriaco piuttosto che Isco del Real Madrid? Mah...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Dicembre 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma davvero si preferisce un giovane che gioca nel campionato austriaco piuttosto che Isco del Real Madrid? Mah...



Se li vedi giocare, si


----------



## WeedoMilan (10 Dicembre 2020)

Isco statico, dove? 
Magari, non è adatto al campionato per il fisico, ma corre su è giù per il campo, tant’è che ha conquistato la fama da Ala al Malaga, ci giocammo anche contro, ai tempi in cui El Shaarawi era il gemello più forte di Neymar e ci fece vedere i sorci verdi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Giocatore di un'eleganza innata, da centrocampo Ancelottiano, da vero MILAN.


----------



## Lambro (10 Dicembre 2020)

Leggendo le sue statistiche, da 3 anni non gioca 2 partite consecutive senza essere sostituito o da titolare.
Direi che possiamo serenamente passare, è un giocatore finito molto probabilmente.
3 anni santiddio.
Forse noi abbiamo ancora il ricordo ma realmente son 3 anni che non si vede.
Da ottobre novembre 2017 ha totalizzato al bellezza di 72 partite in liga terminandone 6.


----------



## malos (10 Dicembre 2020)

Non è un giocatore da Maldini. Poco professionale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.



Si, lallero!
Dovesse essere vero, boh, non so...
Mi prendo una sbronza di quelle che non si scordano.
Ma tranquilli, è la solita fuffa spagnola!


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.



Tecnicamente indiscutibile, ma saprebbe inserirsi e mettersi a disposizione del gruppo? Saprebbe sacrificarsi per la squadra? Saprebbe entrare anima, mente e corpo nel progetto tecnico? Io ho i miei dubbi. 

Concordo con chi preferirebbe giocatori più affamati e moderni: Szoboszlai è il "modello" ideale.


----------



## Solo (10 Dicembre 2020)

Quasi 29 anni. Non so se è in linea con Gazidis.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Qualcuno l'ha visto giocare ultimamente? Perché il numero di gol e assist negli ultimi due anni e mezzo è davvero basso. Non è che è bollito?


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno l'ha visto giocare ultimamente? Perché il numero di gol e assist negli ultimi due anni e mezzo è davvero basso. Non è che è bollito?



Sono 2 stagioni che non gioca.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.



Inverosimile per tanti motivi, però sarebbe un giocatore fantastico da vedere. Sempre che sia motivato e non venga a pascolare, cosa che non credo.
Troverebbe una squadra che lo mette al centro del gioco, quello che cerca.


----------



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2020)

Isco viene da varie stagioni deludenti dal punto di vista personale.
non è più da anni quello ammirato in passato.
tempo fa lessi una statistica sulle gare iniziate e sono pochissime,ormai è tra le ultime scelte possibili.
ha perso anche la nazionale.

questo non significa sia diventato scarso,ma chiaramente ha bisogno di un rilancio e non può mai essere acclamato come un campione con stipendio enorme.
deve ripartire con umiltà e basse pretese,ma vedo gli stia bene prendere tanti soldi senza contare nulla più e questo pone molti interrogativi sulla sua carriera ad alto livello


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.



lo dovremmo anche pagare??
figurarsi dai, ormai la linea societaria si è capita.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Isco viene da varie stagioni deludenti dal punto di vista personale.
> non è più da anni quello ammirato in passato.
> tempo fa lessi una statistica sulle gare iniziate e sono pochissime,ormai è tra le ultime scelte possibili.
> ha perso anche la nazionale.
> ...



Avevo questo dubbio. 

Via via... o viene a poco o pazienza.

Se poi arriva e fa sfracelli benissimo, ma se è quello che descrivi pare piu una costosa scommessa.

Non è sempre Ibra


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevo questo dubbio.
> 
> Via via... o viene a poco o pazienza.
> 
> ...


Bah... la classe non si discute. Ma sarebbe meglio puntare su altri, ci sono giovani fortissimi sulla trequarti in questo momento storico.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Dicembre 2020)

Quest'anno stiamo vedendo che la politica dei giovani può portare bel gioco e successi, purchè sia gente veramente valida.
Ad essi, affiancare l'Ibra di turno, il campione di esperienza che spacchi le partite.
Isco sinceramente non mi sembra nessuno dei due profili.


----------



## Gas (10 Dicembre 2020)

Non sono per nulla convinto, a meno che in termini di costi non dovesse essere un affare pazzesco


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Spagna, da Don Balon. Secondo quanto riportato dal portale, il Milan sarebbe sempre più vicino all'acquisto di Isco a gennaio in cambio di 20 mln di euro. Sullo spagnolo ci sono anche Arsenal ed Everton, ma il futuro di Isco sembra essere a Milano.



Eh vabbè...
Il mio 10 preferito.


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2020)

Quindi andiamo in giro con la turca e sputiamo su Isco. Ok.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quindi andiamo in giro con la turca e sputiamo su Isco. Ok.


Non sputo personalmente su Isco, ma bisogna valutare la bontà dell'investimento. Ci sono ragazzi molto validi nel ruolo ora come ora che possono tranquillamente rendere quanto e più di Isco... solo così me ne vengono in mente diversi: szoboszlai, Reyna, Cherki, Florian Wirtz. In più sono futuribili e si possono inserire tranquillamente nello scacchiere senza costare una enormità di ingaggio.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Dicembre 2020)

Il problema che sembra sinceramente avere perso continuità.
Per Zidane era inamovibile.. oggi invece...

Isco tre anni fa copriva la trequarti meglio del miglior Chalanoglu ed era 10 volte superiore al turco, pur non avendo moltissimi gol nei piedi.
Ora però avrei molti dubbi, solo per questioni fisiche, non sembra più lui.


----------



## Maravich49 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Io impazzivo per Isco, letteralmente, un giocatore di un talento folgorante già ai tempi del Malaga di Pellegrini.
Se devo però fare un ragionamento freddo, ora leggo che pare sia irriconoscibile e un disastro dal punto di vista fisico.
E le statistiche non fanno altro che dare credito a questa tesi, non è per nulla continuo nelle rotazioni degli ultimi 3 anni che, pur in una realtà come quella del Real Madrid, sono parecchi.
Nel senso: non vorrei "bruciarmi" parte del patrimonio per un'acquisto di questo tipo quando si potrebbe investire su un Szoboszlai, per esempio.
Non lo sto schifando eh, chiariamoci, ma ho paura del "a che prezzo? a che compromesso? a cosa devo rinunciare se arriva? E' disposto a non chiedere un ingaggio da campione affermato?"
Sopratutto: sarebbe motivato e disposto eventualmente a sacrificarsi in questo contesto ed abbraccerebbe il nostro progetto con tutte le sue sfumature?
Posso solo aver fiducia in Paolo Maldini


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quindi andiamo in giro con la turca e sputiamo su Isco. Ok.



Eh però non facciamo come il geometra che girava con l'album panini..Isco è un bel nome..ma da 2/3 anni è peggio della turca..non so cosa gli sia successo ma ha 28 anni e pare aver chiuso col top della carriera..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Dicembre 2020)

ragazzi Isco è un cadavere da due anni anche se è ancora giovane. Sinceramente non mi sembra un profilo adatto per costi/rendimento. Piuttosto rinnovo la Turca e il budgt me lo tengo per gente come Halland o Upamecano o in quel ruolo a Szobozlai (pensiamo da Milan)


----------



## Ambrole (11 Dicembre 2020)

Isco paradossalmente va testato, per capire se è ancora un giocatore top. Magari ha solo bisogno di essere un titolare fisso e non uno della rotazione, oppure ha preso la fame. Gli si propone un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ovviamente con accordo sull ingaggio, parlando col giocatore per fargli capire che se ne ha voglia da noi può rinascere. Mandiamo Paolo e Ibra 
Se loro rifiutano, amici come prima.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi Isco è un cadavere da due anni anche se è ancora giovane. Sinceramente non mi sembra un profilo adatto per costi/rendimento. Piuttosto rinnovo la Turca e il budgt me lo tengo per gente come Halland o Upamecano o in quel ruolo a Szobozlai (pensiamo da Milan)



Bisogna capire sempre le condizioni economiche e contrattuali.
Al real non gioca, io per sei mesi in prestito lo prenderei.....
Poi magari a fine anno si può discutere di qualcos'altro ma immettere un isco nel motore sarebbe tanta tanta roba.


----------

